# Need Help for Job Seeker Visa



## vickey2016 (Jan 6, 2016)

Can anyone plz let me know what exactly states this line in Job Seeker visa guideline of Embassy:
5. Proof of Academic Qualification (equal or equivalent to a German academic degree)
and all previous work experience certificates (for recognition of non-German
degrees kindly refer to (anabin.de) and submit a print out and screenshot of the
equivalence result)."
Actually I checked the website but it suggests for a long term assessing process of 3 month for degrees and there is no mentioning of any electronic equivalence results the screenshot or printout of which I can get.
Or either do I really need it?
Please help!


----------



## shiv87 (Jan 8, 2016)

Frankly speaking if your university is equivalent to Hochschule plus category then German embassy knows it as they check themselves but no harm in taking the printout of sheets where its stated that your education and university is at par with German standards. I hope this helps
Goodluck


----------

